# Full Metal Jacket



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

Private Pyle


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Please ban him, PLEASE


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*WARNING*: Don't put your head too close to the solvent when you're soaking your chain.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Ohhhh, nothing like good old Fxfvd spam  :ihih:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

does anyone know this fxfvd guy? 
I think theres not much going on upstairs with this guy. has any of his posts made sense?


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

sorry i'm a spammer but i can't resist to temptaiting

THIS is appart from the topic off topic nothing related to you guys
but im magic fan and found a kickass card


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

This thread is now closed.


----------

